# Hive wire



## Nightwalker (2/5/16)

Wtf is it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/16)

I think it is four strands, twisted into two strands, which is then twisted into one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/5/16)

I know what it looks like. Lol. I'm curious on wraps, to build with, to work out ohms


----------



## Cespian (3/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I know what it looks like. Lol. I'm curious on wraps, to build with, to work out ohms



A few scenarios below:

Single Coil: Twisted 4 Strand Kanthal 26awg, 5 wraps, 3mm ID will give you around 0.18 ohms
Dual Coil: Twisted 4 Strand Kanthal 26awg, 5 wraps, 3mm ID will give you around 0.09 ohms

Single Coil: Twisted 4 Strand Kanthal 26awg, 8 wraps, 3mm ID will give you around 0.28 ohms
Dual Coil: Twisted 4 Strand Kanthal 26awg, 8 wraps, 3mm ID will give you around 0.14 ohms

Most twisted builds require high wattage to run (in excess of 50watts)

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (3/5/16)

Cespian said:


> A few scenarios below:
> 
> Single Coil: Twisted 4 Strand Kanthal 26awg, 5 wraps, 3mm ID will give you around 0.18 ohms
> Dual Coil: Twisted 4 Strand Kanthal 26awg, 5 wraps, 3mm ID will give you around 0.09 ohms
> ...


How are you working it out bud? Are you calculating on twisted?


----------



## Cespian (3/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> How are you working it out bud? Are you calculating on twisted?



Android App called Vape Tool. Found it pretty accurate VS real life builds (ohm meter reading VS app estimation)

EDIT: Yes, I am calculating on twisted 4 strands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Android App called Vape Tool. Found it pretty accurate VS real life builds (ohm meter reading VS app estimation)
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I am calculating on twisted 4 strands.


I have vape tool. But it doesn't have hive. That's why I was asking if u were working off it as twisted


----------



## Cespian (3/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I have vape tool. But it doesn't have hive. That's why I was asking if u were working off it as twisted



Im assuming thats what it is right? Hive definition; 4 strands of wire, twisted into pairs, then the pairs twisted together... that to me is Twisted 4 strands, with a fancy name lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

